# The Chronicle Sunday (10/21)



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Been up for a while boys....almost game time... gobblers are tearing it up!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Stuck at work. Good luck!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Good luck brother


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Im in bw and havent seen anything yet. may move a little late this morning


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Based on the reports I got yesterday from the Walnut Hill area sounded like they did not start moving till about 9. Hang in there and good luck!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing here...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Dang doe right below the stand. Stand up, get ready to draw back and she looks dead at me. I freeze. she goes back to doing her thing. I go to draw back again and she looks at me again. This time she darts away blowing the danger horn for every deer in the whole freaking county to hear. She then proceeded to circle me out of range blowing like crazy. I have an arrow waiting for this doe if she ever shows again.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing but squirrels here in Molino. Had one blow at me on the way in at 5:30,nothing since.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

have not seen any deer in jay this am


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

These bastards better move this PM cuts havent seen squat... Stay tuned...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

Seen a 1 doe, 2 small bucks and 1 turkey on the way out at 9:30 in Freeport.must have moved late this AM.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Had one blow at me in Chumuckla this morning about 5:40. Was weird I was in the stand for about 10 minutes and had good wind and next thing I know a deer is blowing about 75 yards off. Didn't see anything else just heard some turkeys. Will be back at it this afternoon.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

My son and I sat Eglin from first light until 9:45. My son had a very small doe under him at 8:00. I did not see anything. Heading back out around 2:00


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Saw 2 small bucks and 2 doe in Holt this moring on the river, no shot on any of them...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are not supposed to be hunting on the lords day... I will pray that you fellas find god.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

God created it for us? What the heck diffrance does that make? I will pray for you..... i pray a flower pot falls from a window sill.......

I belive in the Lord Jesus Christ, worship and love him. I still hunt on Sunday!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Go get em boys


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got in a tree in holt!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm up...again... 

Sent from the tree stand...:thumbsup:


----------



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

mccormick said:


> Seen a 1 doe, 2 small bucks and 1 turkey on the way out at 9:30 in Freeport.must have moved late this AM.


 that what you get for taking the day off work:whistling:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

jaster said:


> Go get em boys


I'm just picking on you Jaster, I will be headed out to shoot them tonight in the fields... But not with an arrow.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I'm just picking on you Jaster, I will be headed out to shoot them tonight in the fields... But not with an arrow.....


Deprovation or shinnin


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Deprivation, I'm on #46 this year, haven't been in a few weeks. If I knew how to post pics I would get in the big buck contest!!!:thumbsup: haven't seen a rule against it yet, and I would definatly be winning the local categories...


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

not to hi jack but you let 48 deer rot, no way i could take any injoyment out of that much less brag


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

So do you actually harvest any of the meat? Hiw much crop do they really eat? Damn if i coukd go shoot em at night i wouldnt have to waste money and time "hunting" for them shure coukd use some meat to feed my family


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

simpleman said:


> not to hi jack but you let 48 deer rot, no way i could take any injoyment out of that much less brag


Yep 46 rotted away... The last night I went, I shot a good 8point, twenty minutes later I picked one up with one hand by the tail and threw it off the field, I got pics too. This all happened in your back yard. I'm originally from Jay and that is where I shoot them p-nut eating goats... Buddy that hunts up there has killed over 100 already of all sizes as well. It is what it is. It's not hunting it's animal control. And it just happens to be fun as hell, I am disabled I hunted all of my life and have killed many great deer. I can no longer walk miles into the woods, and spend the time it takes to feed deer, and trim roads. I damn sure cant climb a tree. So I don't mind what I do I don't do it for the sport. It's easier to shoot them from the truck, with a qbeam lighting them up...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jaster you can harvest the meat if you want, you are not allowed to remove antlers from the field though. I "deer hunt" family land in Alabama where I have family around that knows my situation, I sit in shooting houses and actually hunt bucks. That is where my meat comes from. Many Of the Florida deer that get shot at night are shot in the late summer. The deer are covered with ticks, and we don't eat them. Plus when you are shooting 7-10 a night you are not gonna want to clean them. Their are many people that legally shoot them at night and we ain't putting a dent in them. But I would not be actually hunting in Jay their are to many fields and the farmers shoot them year round no matter what sex, or size they are. Many of them are club members up their for just that reason.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I am in the trophy hunting stage of life right now so I am hunting for antlers.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Without the Farmers America would stop... I have no remorse for the woods goat, antlers, no antlers, spots, or not..... They all gotta go...

All I buy is gas to go and a few drinks, they even buy the bullets...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Dang. Gotta love friends who supply bullets. I understand crop protection but gotta agree that it would be nice to have a place to drip off the deer meat to be donated to the poor to eat. I am not in this argument....lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

HEY!!! Ya'll hijacked my thread!!!! I still ain't seen a damn thang!!!

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Fun as hell I agree. This is how I have shot every deer in my life. I grew up in central PA in a valley that was nothing but farms. What I wouldn't do for a few in the freezer these days. One day I'll have on slip up on public land but just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

stil no deer movement, and i cant understand how a 2oz chip monk can sound like a 200pound ruting buck man i am ready to kill a deer


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Son of a bitch! I just got busted! Buck and doe came from my right ..at ten steps. Paused right before th ey came out Im looking straight down on them and cant move I watch the doe skittish around... They started to come out... Doe takes one step pauses...two more, I still havent moved. Looks up...HONK! The whole WMA starts to blow! Squirrels and all! DAMN! I wish I was left handed! Musta been my Thermacell... -_-

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Saw one doe about 60yds out by duke field...still in the tree


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Been in the woods all weekend and havent seen a deer yet out of a tree


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't see anything but a few hens this morning in Butler county.... saw 3 spotted fawns on the way to lunch. Had a coyote at about 6 steps but he was behind me and I didn't have a window to shoot.... that was about an hour ago.... no deer yet.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

You're my boy Blue!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Been in the tree in Chamuckla since 3:30 and nothing yet about to be manic time though !!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Bobcat ... 25 yards.... apparently it's predator hour.... squirrels are going apeshit....

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

John B. said:


> Bobcat ... 25 yards.... apparently it's predator hour.... squirrels are going apeshit....
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Did u stick him?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Did u stick him?


Nah, I don't care for shooting them things.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Well the last two days have shown me one thing. I been in the wrong tree. I have got them figured out now, and the killing shall commence tomorrow.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah right Travis.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Blake R. said:


> Yeah right Travis.


I must know you?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Im sick to my stomach....I'll tell the story tomorrow...after "daylight"

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Comeon espo, cant make us wait??????


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

espo16 said:


> Im sick to my stomach....I'll tell the story tomorrow...after "daylight"
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


You dont need to sleep without getting it off your chest.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Tell us now Val... I won't be in tomorrow, going tdy...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Did a fart turn into a mess from your lunch at the greasy spoon?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm not going to work either..i have some "very important" business to take care of....when the sun comes up....

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

this is killing me man... I just threw up in my mouth... I know I'm not going to get any sleep. it's too early for things like this to happen... please please please..... play it back in my head I saw it all go down I... know I'm not crazy I know what I saw... please Sun come up now... I need you ...I need you like never before... stay tuned...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Gut shot?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like a shot on a buck, cause meat will be no good by tomorrow


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Id have had the dog there by now if thats the case...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

True dat, could probably round up some help too. But couod be he saw a monster and hooes it will be back tomorrow. Nothing like suspense!!!!!!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea i would hope hed let people help out if he had one wounded. I still have my old trail dog. She somehow still doin it. Ill just hope he saw a goodone unless he updates otherwise. i just cant imagine being sick about seeing a monster. Maybe missing or wounding one.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> Yea i would hope hed let people help out if he had one wounded. I still have my old trail dog. She somehow still doin it. Ill just hope he saw a goodone unless he updates otherwise. i just cant imagine being sick about seeing a monster. Maybe missing or wounding one.


There is a new thread sticky'd to the top of the hunting section, if you want you can add your name to it if your willing to use the old girl to help track this season...:thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dear Little Baby Jesus,
Please destroy the ozone within the next 5 minutes and let it snow in Florida, and please destroy every coyote within a 1 mile radius of where I was sitting this afternoon, and please let HIM start bleeding, and please let there not be any ground shrinkage, and please let me remember the dog trailing contact list should I ever be placed in this position again, and please let me find my 15 dollar arrow, my 13 dollar broadhead, and my 10 dollar Lumenock. Amen


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Espo what time did you shoot?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

530 ish


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Its still trailable. Especially if he starts bleeding.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

you still have the same number? You gave it to me last season...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

You have a pm!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Returned...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

And again.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Keep us posted today espo. Fir all others. Stick one!!!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Jaster you can harvest the meat if you want, you are not allowed to remove antlers from the field though. I "deer hunt" family land in Alabama where I have family around that knows my situation, I sit in shooting houses and actually hunt bucks. That is where my meat comes from. Many Of the Florida deer that get shot at night are shot in the late summer. The deer are covered with ticks, and we don't eat them. Plus when you are shooting 7-10 a night you are not gonna want to clean them. Their are many people that legally shoot them at night and we ain't putting a dent in them. But I would not be actually hunting in Jay their are to many fields and the farmers shoot them year round no matter what sex, or size they are. Many of them are club members up their for just that reason.


A good friend of mine who I went to high school with owns a farm in Elberta Alabama. Before we opened the tackle store I used to work on the farm during the early spring, fall, and winter when charters got slow and they needed some help.

Some of his crops would suffer large losses because of deer, especially peanuts and soybeans which they grow a good amount of. He used night hunting permits to try to help. The problem is it doesn't work. He would kill a few on our first couple trips to a field, the problem is the deer would make an adjustment and not come into the field until later and be much more wary of the truck entering in the field, making them increasingly harder to kill.

The answer to this is obvious, he had to invest much more of their time and energy into night hunting than just doing a few passes through his fields right after dark.

Here is why this didn't work for him. First of all my buddy could give two [email protected]&$ about shooting a deer whether it is day, night, or whatever. Second, anybody that has ever worked on a successful farm knows you pretty much work 7 days a week and long days at that. Well there is no way that they can work 7 days a week, all day, and then be out all night chasing deer around. 

So he tried a different plan. Why not use the man hours they were spending at all hours of the night to night hunt to instead build fences? Now before anybody jumps to conclusions this is not a 200 acre mini farm operation. I can't remember the number but it is in the thousands of acres, it's a large operation by most standards. He built tall electric fences and tells me they are MUCH more effective even when considering the time and money it takes to build them. He says when you first fence a field the deer run into it a lot, often knocking it down in places, but it doesn't take them long to figure out that fence is bad news and to steer clear of it's evil sorcery. 

He has chosen this solution not as a conservation effort for the deer, if you asked him he would tell you he wished every last one of them would die. He doesn't hunt and only see's the bad in deer. He chose it because it is the best way he has found to keep the deer from costing him money.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

good luck hope you find him


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

well boys they say it happens to the best of 'em.. I must be one of them... Damn....

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Details ...



espo16 said:


> well boys they say it happens to the best of 'em.. I must be one of them... Damn....
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Full details tonight once I get settled...good story...sad ending...ya'll know ol' Espo's always got a good one... Stay tuned...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Standing by ...

If you are hunting, I hope you get redemption this afternoon.



espo16 said:


> Full details tonight once I get settled...good story...sad ending...ya'll know ol' Espo's always got a good one... Stay tuned...
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Espo, night is almost over? You gonna spill the beans?


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Story????*

Ok Val....Where is our story?:whistling:

Sitting here at work...Are you? Don't make me walk down the 
runway and get the scoop:no:

Give it up brother.

R/Walt


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Wtf espo spill the beans ive been waitin 7 months for a good ol espo story. Lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

nonameangler+1 said:


> Ok Val....Where is our story?:whistling:
> 
> Sitting here at work...Are you? Don't make me walk down the
> runway and get the scoop:no:
> ...


Go get it from him. Guess he is MIA?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Missed a nanny last night in blackwater ... going back for revenge.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Dear Little Baby Jesus,
> Please destroy the ozone within the next 5 minutes and let it snow in Florida, and please destroy every coyote within a 1 mile radius of where I was sitting this afternoon, and please let HIM start bleeding, and please let there not be any ground shrinkage, and please let me remember the dog trailing contact list should I ever be placed in this position again, and please let me find my 15 dollar arrow, my 13 dollar broadhead, and my 10 dollar Lumenock. Amen


Don't you mean 6 LB 9 Oz little baby Jesus LOL.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

This one is taking a while, I smell a Classic Espo story; but with a gut wrenching ending! 
Sort of like when you see a dude catch one hard in the nads.

Standing by, get it off your chest when ready Dude.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yo Val it takes you a long damn time to get settled or are you writing a novel about it?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

He hung it all up a reckon. The pain was to much lol


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

We need to let this thread die a long slow death.....and let it be. Then come back tomorrow and see if we can find it. I have no room to poke fun after a heartbreaker on Sat but couldn't help it. I'm off this thread.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

OK. Long story short. I passed out last night... tired as a Thai prostitute after the Carrier pulls in. I had just typed the whole story... accidentaly pressed the damn backspace button and the browser backed up... lost the whole damn thing. I am not typing it again. Buck 32 yds broadside after I got busted. Turned and jumped the string. High shoulder shot. Half the arrow stickin' out as he ran off. Searched for a couple hrs ZERO blood trail. Went back the next morning with Gator and BigBulls. Hour and a half... nothing. I lost a deer and I'm pissed. Hasn't happened in years. Don't plan on it happening again. I WILL REDEEM MYSELF TOMORROW. stay tuned... its goin' down.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

espo16 said:


> OK. Long story short. I passed out last night... tired as a Thai prostitute after the Carrier pulls in. I had just typed the whole story... accidentaly pressed the damn backspace button and the browser backed up... lost the whole damn thing. I am not typing it again. Buck 32 yds broadside after I got busted. Turned and jumped the string. High shoulder shot. Half the arrow stickin' out as he ran off. Searched for a couple hrs ZERO blood trail. Went back the next morning with Gator and BigBulls. Hour and a half... nothing. I lost a deer and I'm pissed. Hasn't happened in years. Don't plan on it happening again. I WILL REDEEM MYSELF TOMORROW. stay tuned... its goin' down.


How big was he? i know your pain i shot a nice buck last year and had a pass through and couldnt find him.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Had that happen to me twice so far. Skittish buck jumping the string making a high shot and no recovery. Atleast I've seen both bucks later in the year out of season so I know they didn't die. I shot a buck in 2008 in an awkward shot at 180 yards with his butt towards me. Squeezed the trigger and saw him go down. Went over to find him and he was gone. No blood just a pile of hair. HUGE buck. Two weeks later he showed up on the trail cam of the guy hunting next to me with a perfect line on his side where my bullet grazed him. Main frame 10 point with kickers everywhere 20+ inch spread G2s atleast 12 inches tall. Still haunts me to this day. Probably never get a chance at a buck that good again. 

Happens to the best of us.


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

went to PA on a hunt a few years ago a guy with us shot a nice 8 that had a large sore on its shoulder when we cleaned it found 12 inches of arrow broke off inside him. bow season had been a couple months earlier and this deer was still alive. You may see your buck again. Good luck!


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

espo

give me a call brother my schedule is free tomorrow evening I am in.

Big Tess


----------

